# Model Shop CNC, Inc.  how are their XY tables?



## badger mint (May 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking to build my first CNC machine, or modify my Gorton pantograph for CNC and I just came on the web site modelshopcnc.com and ws wondering if anyone here has any experience with their machines.  It seems it would be a good way for me to start, I could place their XY table onto my pantograph and use the spindle that is already there and if I wanted it to be stand alone later, I could take the XY table and build a Z axis for it.  If anyone has one, does it keep the resolution they claim, how good is their controller, ad are the motors they supply decent quality?

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## jimemack (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

I don't know anything about the company, probably OK, but you might want to consider looking into a solution that uses a USB interface instead of the parallel port that this company offers. Parallel port technology is disappearing - you can't buy a new computer that comes with a parallel port any more.

If you decide to go with that type of port, you will, one day, need to find a USB solution when it's finally time to replace your computer. I had to purchase the UC100 from CNC4PC for $129.00 (works with Mach3), in order to convert to USB. It is a cable that converts Parallel to USB, but, as you can see, it's not cheap.

There are USB solutions available, and they do cost a bit more, but it might turn out to be worth it, especially if you don't have a parallel port now. There is a lot of value in minimizing the 'hassle' factor.

Hope that helps.

Jim


----------



## xyz_dude (Jun 11, 2013)

jimemack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know anything about the company, probably OK, but you might want to consider looking into a solution that uses a USB interface instead of the parallel port that this company offers. Parallel port technology is disappearing - you can't buy a new computer that comes with a parallel port any more.
> 
> ...



i still prefer Parallel port i bought one of the uc100 usb controllers and it just disconnects whenever it wants with error even in middle of jobs,
but even though new pc dont come with Parallel port you can buy pci Parallel port cards for the pci port anytime.


----------



## pws (Jun 12, 2013)

If you prefer parallel port (as I do), then you might want to check out the Mesa 5i25/6i25.  I have one  connected to my G540 -> Mini-Mill and I love it!


----------

